# Small, algae-eating(?) freshwater crab



## northtexasfossilguy (Mar 6, 2009)

I stumbled on this website earlier, they sell a small freshwater crab that lives on plants. The site is Indonesian, and the crab is apparently from New Guinea.

http://www.aristocratama.com/main_f.html

Really awesome selection of inverts there, snails galore, etc.


----------



## Tobias (Apr 8, 2007)

I wonder if those are the same as the Limnopilos naiyanetri?


----------



## Tobias (Apr 8, 2007)

They also list fresh water stone sponges. I did not even know those existed. Very cool.


----------

